# Replacing head unit , couple of wire questions



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't pulled the factory radio yet . It has the CY028? and the rh knob for changing DST time (today) has died . It also helps for tuning stations. WEnt out and bought a cheap unit by Dual # XD1222 to replace it. Have soldered the wires to a Metra wiring pigtail , all except making a dedicated ground wire because the pigtail lacks a ground wire terminal to factory harness .
I wondered if the factory harness had an amp ground like my pigtail shows and if so is it always switched. 
The other question is will I need an antenna adapter ? The Dual has a standard size radio plug like older import/domestic cars . Does the Altima have a standard plug or is it something funky ? Can't seem to find a picture of radio rear that has a clear view of the socket .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissans use the radio chassis as the ground, so if you need to run a ground for your new radio, you'll have to put an eyelet connector on the ground wire and attach it somewhere on the chassis. Most usually just use the mounting screws for the radio for their ground point. The Altima probably has a diversity antennae, which would mean it has a two prong antennae wire. You can get the adapter from most car audio places, like Crutchfield.com.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the grounding info. Looks like I'll have to hunt down an antenna adapter.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Found I didn't need an antenna adapter . Radio install took about two hours total . Soldered and heat shrinked all the Dual radios wires to a pair of pigtails to make a plug-in harness. Only had to use one of nuts for the console to floorpan to attach a ground wire eyelet .


----------

